# New To The Forum, Check Out My Firebolt!



## KillWillet (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and I'm a long-time collector of mostly '60s middleweight bikes. My tech skills are not great, but I've attempted to attach a picture of my current big project, a Columbia Firebolt I scored from a swap meet! I'm looking for a chain guard, tank, and a set of fenders, so if anyone has any of that then I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE. Your pic isn't showing, might want to try again. Go to the wanted section to post what you're looking for. I like middleweights  as well, easier on the wallet and easier to ride!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE. Here are some picture of my 1961 Firebolt. I was lucky enough to find this in excellent, unrestored condition on Craigslist back in 2011. I thought this would be useful as a reference if yours is also a '61. I love the frame welded integrated racks on these bikes.
 Good luck with your project......Wayne


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the Group!


----------



## sludgeguy (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome and nice ride!


----------

